

Building a resolution-independent iOS 8 app - ckoglmeier
http://craftsy.me/1smzoYO

======
ckoglmeier
Hey all, OP here.

We've noticed a number of posts (on HN and elsewhere) from iOS developers
concerned about iOS8 - and more specifically the new iPhone screen sizes and
their impact on the asset creation/delivery/storage problem.

This is our solution from @Craftsy. It's been working great for us for months
now and has lots of benefits beyond not breaking on new screen
sizes/resolutions. We'd love to hear from other teams who are doing it
similar/differently/better. This is definitely not perfect but as we said in
the post, solves a lot of the potential problems.

